# Are kitchen cabinets standard sizes?



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

it's what I have found to be true, since I just ordered a new kitchen and was concerned about the footprint as well.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't just lay ceramic tile down on the current floor, unless it's a concrete slab. If you have floor joists and a subfloor, it needs to be built up so it will support the tile. When you build up the floor there is an issue of blocking the dishwasher since there usually isn't room to lift the dishwasher up due to the countertop. The refrigerator might be another issue if the appliance has a cabinet above.
It would help to describe what setup you have. You might need to remove all the base cabinets to successfully install a ceramic tile floor. 
Ron


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> You can't just lay ceramic tile down on the current floor, unless it's a concrete slab. If you have floor joists and a subfloor, it needs to be built up so it will support the tile. When you build up the floor there is an issue of blocking the dishwasher since there usually isn't room to lift the dishwasher up due to the countertop. The refrigerator might be another issue if the appliance has a cabinet above.
> It would help to describe what setup you have. You might need to remove all the base cabinets to successfully install a ceramic tile floor.
> Ron


 

The fridge won't be an issue. The dishwasher will be close, depending on how much I have to build up the floor. I can't find a definite answer on how much I need to add to the floor. What thickness plywood if I'm adding cement board?


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

You would have to use 1/2" plywood. Anything else is simply too thin and would give you no support. For all of the reasons mentioned, I ended up using laminate flooring in my kitchen and bathroom. I have to be honest, I actually like the laminate better than tile.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the buildup is wood, you need between 1"-1 1/4". The cement backer doesn't really have any structural component, it just adheres better with the tile and thinset. You can use the 1/4" size to do the job. You need to thinset (modified)the backer to the plywood along with screwing it down and you need to thinset the tile to the backer. All these layers add height. What you could end up with is a very narrow kickspace under the cabinets. This is more of an odd visual then anything. It's just better to anticipate the look before you get there, just in case you might not like it.
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Mike McGuinness said:


> ....My neighbor had to rip out some of his brand new tile floor because the tile guy laid tile right up to the cabinets (and dishwasher). When he was having problems with his dishwasher he couldn't get it out without removing the tiles....


That's actually a common issue/problem.... that get's overlooked with kitchen flooring installation and kitchen remodeling.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Kitchen floor*

You may be o.k., but I doubt that every cabinet will fit exactly in its spot. The purist way of laying floors is to put it under the cabinets, so I would consider either waiting to put down a new floor until you are replacing the cabinets or-- if that's too long down the road -- buying inexpensive flooring with the thought that you'll replace it with the cabinets. You'll get a cleaner look that way.


----------



## thumbs (Jan 30, 2009)

old post, but for the archive, I just ordered a cabinet to add to a couple existing ones. They all were 34 1/2" high and 24" deep. I called and asked about the toe kick dimension AFTER the order was in. The toe kick on the old ones was about 22" and the new one only 20" - easily spaced out though.


----------

